# I just realized that I love PCs



## AdmiralAK (May 20, 2002)

lol made you look 
I love PCs, but I hate windows 
Why do I love PCs ? cause I can run A LOT of OSes on them and experiment for a long long time 

I am an OS addict


----------



## nkuvu (May 20, 2002)

I love PCs as well.  But by PC I mean Personal Computer, a category which all desktop computers fall into.  

No, I like the x86 machines as well, because I can get a very old, cheap machine and run a nice BSD firewall with no problems.  Of course, I have no need for a firewall currently, but I could do it if I needed it.


----------



## Nummi_G4 (May 20, 2002)

Oh yeah?  well... I love Macs.


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (May 20, 2002)

If the damn thing would work... I'D SAY THE SAME THING!


----------



## AdmiralAK (May 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BlingBling 3k12 _
> *If the damn thing would work... I'D SAY THE SAME THING! *



change the OS 
most likely you will see a notable difference


----------



## xoot (May 20, 2002)

I like kilo's $50 Silicon Graphics machine with four processors (someone sold it to him for $50!)

See... made ya drool!


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (May 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by AdmiralAK _
> *change the OS
> most likely you will see a notable difference  *



is photoshop, dreamweaver, premiere and after effects available on linux? if so, i'd switch back in a second!

i used to have linux... Redhat 6.5, but since i couldn't do anything with it since i didn't have a supported net connection, i removed it...


----------



## RacerX (May 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by AdmiralAK _
> *I am an OS addict  *



Hey, so what do you have in your collection these days (and what are you missing  )?


----------



## homer (May 20, 2002)

Posting from Mozilla 1.0rc2 on RedHat 7.3.  I love it!  I wish I could just obliterate my Windows hard drive on this machine, but I've got too much "production" work to do on it.

Yeah, PCs are okay, but Macs are still da bomb.  For instance, this mozilla browser (and Linux browsers in general) displays webpages NASTILY.  YUCK.


----------



## AdmiralAK (May 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RacerX _
> *
> 
> Hey, so what do you have in your collection these days (and what are you missing  )? *



To tell you the truth I have not added anything new in my collection this semester (damn classes )
I *tried* getting Plan 9 and Inferno working (free operating systems for x86 by Bell Labs) under VPC, but everytime I create a Plan 9 bootfloppy (virtual one), VPC doesnt recognize it and its just a mess 

Once I am done with everything (this friday) the quest continues 
Should be an eventful summer 

Admiral


----------



## bookem (May 21, 2002)

I just love computers.......even the Sinclair ZX81 has a special place in my heart


----------



## xoot (May 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by homer _
> *Posting from Mozilla 1.0rc2 on RedHat 7.3.  I love it!  I wish I could just obliterate my Windows hard drive on this machine, but I've got too much "production" work to do on it.
> 
> Yeah, PCs are okay, but Macs are still da bomb.  For instance, this mozilla browser (and Linux browsers in general) displays webpages NASTILY.  YUCK.  *



Use lynx.


----------



## homer (May 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by xoot _
> *
> 
> Use lynx.  *



You ain't kiddin', pardner.   

If webpages were text-only or with very limited graphics, I'd be there!  Whenever I make webpages (very infrequent) I try to keep them as simple as possible.  I am Homer, the king of text-only webpages.


----------



## CaptainQuark (Apr 14, 2005)

AdmiralAK said:
			
		

> lol made you look
> I love PCs, but I hate windows
> Why do I love PCs ? cause I can run A LOT of OSes on them and experiment for a long long time
> 
> I am an OS addict



Time to make the treacherous Admiral walk the plank!


----------



## chornbe (Apr 14, 2005)

homer said:
			
		

> Posting from Mozilla 1.0rc2 on RedHat 7.3.  I love it!  I wish I could just obliterate my Windows hard drive on this machine, but I've got too much "production" work to do on it.



Folks, windows is here to stay. So is unix/linux. So is apple. 

Accept and embrace or be bitter and angry. It's a choice, but until the corporate world turns away from Redmond, you have no choice but to include it in your list of skill sets. you don't and you're nothing but a niche player. Just like VB programmers.


----------



## CaptainQuark (Apr 14, 2005)

chornbe said:
			
		

> Folks, windows is here to stay. So is unix/linux.



Maybe  but that doesn't mean that I have to *like* it!


----------



## Viro (Apr 14, 2005)

Or in research .


----------



## nixgeek (Apr 14, 2005)

homer said:
			
		

> Posting from Mozilla 1.0rc2 on RedHat 7.3.  I love it!  I wish I could just obliterate my Windows hard drive on this machine, but I've got too much "production" work to do on it.
> 
> Yeah, PCs are okay, but Macs are still da bomb.  For instance, this mozilla browser (and Linux browsers in general) displays webpages NASTILY.  YUCK.



I would have to agree with you....especially since you are running _Red Hat 7.3!!_  

How about some Slack 10.1 on that machine running RH 7.3??  Very lean and very current, especially with a nice desktop environment like XFCE.  Plus, you can have the latest version of Mozilla Firefox (1.0.2) from linuxpackages.net or download it from Mozilla's site.  Renders pages fine for me. 

Sure, it's not a Mac, but it definitely wouldn't be Windows.


----------



## Viro (Apr 14, 2005)

@nixgeek
Notice how old that post is?


----------



## AdmiralAK (Apr 14, 2005)

CaptainQuark said:
			
		

> Time to make the treacherous Admiral walk the plank!



LOL  so long at there arent any sharks in the water and the  temperature is over 90F


----------



## Qion (Apr 14, 2005)

Errrr why are we making a new thread out a 3 year old one? Hmm.....


----------



## nixgeek (Apr 14, 2005)

Viro said:
			
		

> @nixgeek
> Notice how old that post is?



AaAcK!!   

Sorry...was busy juggling my youngest son and posting....didn't notice the date.   

But even back then....._RH 7.3???_  ::ha::

Come to think of it, it was probably somewhat new back then...I'll shut up now..


----------



## Giaguara (Apr 15, 2005)

Hehehe... oh cmon, RH 7.3 was cool... i run it on hte last piece of pc i had - i loved it, apart from the rpm hell ...


----------



## sinclair_tm (Apr 15, 2005)

L O L

it may be old, but people are posting now!
the only real reason i have a win compat box is for hl2.  pretty sad, huh?  but it is the best game i've ever played.  second would be bolo!


----------



## nixgeek (Apr 16, 2005)

I do have to admit RH 7.3 was cool.  After that, I decided to try other distros, hence my avatar. 

I'm now playing with Slackware, Ubuntu/Kubuntu, and Debian.

My next task are the BSDs.


----------



## CharlieJ (Apr 26, 2005)

Good Man


----------



## ksv (Apr 29, 2005)

I believe my old Quadra 700 would make a good subject for NetBSD, hehe. Already tried the less impressive, but definitely interesting Apple UNIX on it.


----------



## CaptainQuark (Apr 29, 2005)

Quadras, eh? I used to run a Quadra 840AV way, way back when they were cutting edge. They had a reputation for being unstable and flaky, at the time, but it was without a doubt the least problematic Mac that I ever used!  ::angel::


----------



## Lt Major Burns (Apr 29, 2005)

sinclair_tm has the same idea as me, mine just isn't in fruition yet - i want the cheapest pc that can play HL2 at a decent pace, seeing as it will never be released for mac..... any ideas?


----------



## nixgeek (Apr 29, 2005)

CaptainQuark said:
			
		

> Quadras, eh? I used to run a Quadra 840AV way, way back when they were cutting edge. They had a reputation for being unstable and flaky, at the time, but it was without a doubt the least problematic Mac that I ever used!  ::angel::



Curious...what OS was it running, since that could have been the cause of the instability.  I've got a 33 MHz Quadra 650 over here.  I have it maxxed out with 136 MB of RAM, 10 gigs of hard drive space, and System 7.6.1.  Hasn't crapped out on me in a long time.  I'm currently running it with MacHTTP for our family homepage.


----------



## CaptainQuark (Apr 29, 2005)

A long, long time ago, but System 7.6 sounds about right.


----------



## AdmiralAK (Apr 29, 2005)

I never had System 7.6 - I stuck with 7.5.5 waiting and waiting for Copland which never materialized - then OS 8 came out and I upgraded.

From what I know, not many people were happy wit 7.6


----------



## CaptainQuark (Apr 29, 2005)

We're talkin' ancient history here, so I can't remember which versions of the system I ran on it. Soz. 

I don't remember ever having any major problems with any version of System 7, but I do remember distinctly disliking System 8, which, if memory served, tried to be the 'be all and end all' of multimedia systems and failed miserably, IMHO.


----------



## nixgeek (Apr 29, 2005)

System 7.6 had its issues, which was why there was an update to 7.6.1.  So far, it's been pretty stable, and I don't need the extra stuff from Mac OS 8/8.1 on it for now.  *.1 was great on that machine, but it did slow it down a little.  I'm more for the performance on it than looks, and the multiple file copying isn't all that important on that machine right now

I may venture with NetBSD again in the future, but i'm quite happy with it now.


----------



## AdmiralAK (Apr 29, 2005)

I LOVED MacOS 8  - I only wish that copland had come to fruition 
I wish cyberdog and OpenDoc had taken off too


----------



## nixgeek (Apr 29, 2005)

AdmiralAK said:
			
		

> I LOVED MacOS 8  - I only wish that copland had come to fruition
> I wish cyberdog and OpenDoc had taken off too



No, don't get me wrong...OS 8 was great (sorry  ) but I really didn't need all the extras it brought.  The nice thing was the newer Extensions Manager, which 7.6.x has.  So for me, 7.6.1 was good enough.

I've even heard some people recommend sticking with 7.5.5 if not using 8/8.1, since 7.6.x didn't bring much to the table.  This might be true, but I haven't experienced any slowdowns or instability with 7.6.1.


----------

